# [tn5250] Problème d'accents...

## GeorgesMoustaki

yo

bon j'espere que certain d'entre vous ont deja rencontré le problème.

donc dans tn5250 (émulateur as400) il m'est impossible d'afficher les é ou les è.

c'est assez embetant, vous le pensez bien.

un petit aperçu de mon rc.conf et de mon /etc/profile...

KEYMAP="fr-latin1"

EXTENDED_KEYMAP="windowkeys"

CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"

CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"

et pour le profile:

export LANG=fr_FR@euro

export LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro

j'affiche donc les accents partout ailleurs que dans tn5250; je commence donc sérieusement à douter sur l'existence d'une solution a ce problème.

Ah oui j'oubliais: je lance tn5250 avec la character map 297.

Merci en tout cas.

----------

## broly

t'as essayé avec la locale : iso_8859_1 dans ton profile ??

----------

## GeorgesMoustaki

je viens de tester ça marche pas non plus.

----------

## GeorgesMoustaki

euh attends j'avais mal lu; j'avais compris intégrer iso_8859_1 dans le rc.conf.

comment tu définis la local iso_8859_1 dans le profile?

----------

## broly

LC_ALL=iso_8859_1

export LC_ALL

----------

## GeorgesMoustaki

ça marche pas non plus....

merci quand meme; si t'as d'autres idées n'hésite pas.

----------

## broly

J'ai trouvé ca comme doc si ca peut etre utile ..

http://www.chowhouse.com/~james/tn5250-HOWTO.pdf

----------

## GeorgesMoustaki

bon en fait j'ai trouvé la solution tout seul: c'est de télécharger tn5250j. un client codé en java qui a l'air de super bien marcher.

merci pour ton aide en tout cas

----------

